# Your Favorite Trade Publication?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wonder what your favorite trade magazines / newspapers are etc.

Some of mine are,

P & M Magazine

Pump & Systems

Aqua 

Contractor Magazine

Let me know yours


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

P & M Magazine


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Reeves Journal and P&M.









paul


----------



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mags*

P & M (in which we were awarded "Truck of the Month" coupla years back)

Cleaner

Contractor


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Titan said:


> P & M (in which we were awarded "Truck of the Month" coupla years back)
> 
> Cleaner
> 
> Contractor


Nice Congrats, you got a pic of that truck?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Penthouse


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Penthouse


:thumbup:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

P & M


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Im getting to where I hate them all as them become nothing more than a vehicle to push the stupid green agenda.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Anything from the media genius Mr Larry Flint. and remodeling magazine


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Im getting to where I hate them all as them become nothing more than a vehicle to push the stupid green agenda.


October PHC News - Front cover "Habitat for Humanity Goes Green"

Fall 2008 Bath & Kitche Pro - Front cover "Making a Splash - Customizing baths & kitchens, Green makes business sense, selling tankless water heaters"

October PM - Front cover "Healthcare Plumbing & Piping 2008 inside" Flip inside "Green plumbing in healthcare: Merging efficiency & hygiene"

October Contractor Newsmagazine - Front cover In this issue: Eatherton on Hydronics - The color of Green. FEATURE "Urban Dams - GreenPlumbersUSA begins innovative conservation effor. 

Agenda, agenda, agenda!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Im getting to where I hate them all as them become nothing more than a vehicle to push the stupid green agenda.


With you on that.

Besides, P&M appears to have dropped Dan.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

22rifle said:


> With you on that.
> 
> Besides, P&M appears to have dropped Dan.


Holohan?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

******* said:


> Holohan?



Wasn't in at least the last 2 issues.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> October PHC News - Front cover "Habitat for Humanity Goes Green"
> 
> Fall 2008 Bath & Kitche Pro - Front cover "Making a Splash - Customizing baths & kitchens, Green makes business sense, selling tankless water heaters"
> 
> ...


 
*Go Eagles!*


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I love looking through the Daluth Trading catalog.

www.daluthtrading.com


coll stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

P&M
Cleaner
I guess. I too get tired of all the Green stuff.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> I love looking through the Daluth Trading catalog.
> 
> www.daluthtrading.com
> 
> ...


Your link doesn't work...
Spelling maybe?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Your link doesn't work...
> Spelling maybe?


http://www.duluthtrading.com


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks .22LR,
That is a cool catalog!:thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Trade Publications*

*just Saw "Dan" At One Of His Training Schools,*
*they Did Not Drop "Dan" He Dropped Them*
*they Wanted To Cut His Pay And Other *
*differences,*

*he Is Now In P.H.C. News And Wholesaler*
*magazines*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> *just Saw "Dan" At One Of His Training Schools,*
> *they Did Not Drop "Dan" He Dropped Them*
> *they Wanted To Cut His Pay And Other *
> *differences,*
> ...


Thanks. 

I know Dan has little tolerance for shenanigans of that sort. He once steered me away from a gig with another magazine that takes advantage of their writers.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

PHC also picked up the Bare Bonz business writer too!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> PHC also picked up the Bare Bonz business writer too!


Wonder if she had a similar experience?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure, but PHC announced both at the same time.


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

P & M Magazine Rocks


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

P&M


----------

